# never expected to want to cycle again



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi all

Now I'm still not 100%sure if we will cycle but I'm pretty sure we have to or I will regret it til the end of my days

I feel very selfish and guilty for even considering more tx after all it took 12 years and lots of tx to get our very prescious daughter yet I start thinking about when she is older and school holidays etc and then with no siblings means no neices of nephews etc etc, you all know what I mean

Anyway we have got the ball rolling and are thinking of next march or april to cycle as I need to end bf which I'm still hoping comes to a natural end and then take dhea for 3 to 4 months.

For me I am scared to admit I want another pregnancy and child as I think then it will hurt more if it failed and we would have one shot only.

I wish I could shake the guilt as that is what is stopping me well that and the fact we haven't got the money

Is it normal to feel guilty?

Also my sil has a 6month old and is planning to get pregnant with number 2 around june time! Yep she is one of those people that get pg so easy. Makes me sick. Do I cycle before and risk failing and then her getting pg or her getting pg first and then cycle as I feel a negative would be easier to handle then

All these feelings have shocked me abit. 

I am more than happy with my girl but I need to know that when she asks for a sibling I can at least explained we tried


----------



## sanfrancisco (May 15, 2010)

We all completely understand how you feel.I wanted to do it all as soon as I'd given birth.You should not feel guilty about having more treatment.It is difficult when you know a pregnancy announcement will be coming around june time next year  (It's alright for some isn't it  )I seem to have always cycled when I've known friends/colleagues are ttc,and they are all pregnant now!Some of them have had difficulty but never needed more than clomid to concieve(whi


----------



## sanfrancisco (May 15, 2010)

OOPS ds pressed button!,maybe that's a sign that I should be giving him more attention!(even more guilt)Anyway,what I'm trying to say,there is never a right time to cycle,if it's not your sil announcing,it will be someone else.Go for it girl,fingers crossed for a bfp straight away this time,before your sil hee,hee xx


----------



## gina m (Aug 13, 2011)

I know how you feel. I have a daughter from a frozen embryo who is nearly 1, we tried for 4 years to get pg before having icsi which resulted in a m/c at 6 1/2 weeks then had the frozen embryo transfer and had another suspected m/c after 6 1/2 weeks but went to fertility clinic for a scan to find a heartbeat which was my miracle daughter! 

I breastfed my daughter for 10 months and am now feeling really guilty for stopping because we now really want to cycle again to try for a sibling but am feeling really guilty for this but know that if we don't try now we will probably both regret it further on down the line. I guess that we just have to be positive about this and just go for it


----------



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

Please don't feel guitly, trying to provide a sibling for your ds/dd is wonderful and the greatest gift you can give your child. If it is right for you, then give it a try. I also felt guilty about stopping BF at 10 months in order to start trying for a sibling. We then conceived our DS and I now know it was all worth it!! 

Best of luck to you both,

Jenny x


----------

